# Paddle Steamer- Chatham Docks - May 2011



## tank2020 (May 25, 2011)

Took a day of work and had a wonder around a few sites, I know this one is not strictly a derelict place, but I think some on this forum may find it interesting.

_The twin engined paddle tug John H Amos built in 1931 in Paisley and used in the north-east. She has spent many years at Chatham Dockyard but money is now being found for what promises to be a very expensive restoration. When seen in April 2010 she was high and dry on a pontoon in the commercial docks at Chatham and waiting for funding _
http://www.geograph.org.uk/gallery/steam_ships_etc_8770




































































Cheers for looking 

t2020


----------



## krela (May 25, 2011)

That is awesome, thanks.


----------



## night crawler (May 25, 2011)

Loveing the rust I see here, some great shots as well.


----------



## Snips86x (May 25, 2011)

Lets hope they are successful in restoring this superb paddle steamer. Fantastic pics Tank, thanks!


----------



## jonney (May 25, 2011)

have a look at this website it shows how the paddle steamer ended up on the pontoon http://www.medwaymaritimetrust.org.uk/johnhamos/pages/thelift.htm


----------



## Foxylady (May 26, 2011)

This is fabulous...can't beat rust and barnacles, imo. Great pics as always, Tank.


----------



## tank2020 (May 26, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Lets hope they are successful in restoring this superb paddle steamer. Fantastic pics Tank, thanks!



I don't really understand how you can retore something in such a state, its really more like building a replica, either way, it will be quite a ship once complete.


----------

